# Name of Vessel No. 1



## mikekhh (Oct 11, 2015)

Below are members of The Fishing Fleet who received in the main Birthday or New Year’s Honours in World War 2, but sadly neither the London Gazette nor Seedies nor Forces War Records name the vessels they were serving on. I would appreciate any help be it the names of the vessels or a web site or e-mail address of someone who may know.
Thanks and Kind Regards
Mike Kinnear, Hua Hin, Thailand 

Henry Albrow 
BEM (CD) – 1946 New Year’s Honours – when Skipper of an Inshore Fishing Boat
28 December 1945 Gazette Issue 37412, Supplement 318, published 09 January 1946

Frederick Atlas
MID - for unfailing courage, endurance, resource and devotion to duty in H.M. Trawlers and Drifters in their hard and perilous tasks of sweeping the seas clear of mines, combating submarines, and keeping a look-out for the enemy – when First Engineman
09 April 1940 Gazette Issue 34827, Supplement 2138, published 12 April 1940

Robert James Baldwin
BEM (CD) – 1946 New Year’s Honours – when Chief Engineer of a Steam Trawler
28 December 1945 Gazette Issue 37412, Supplement 319, published 09 January 1946

Michael Bergin
BEM (CD) – 1946 New Year’s Honours – when Chief Engineer of a Steam Trawler
28 December 1945 Gazette Issue 37412, Supplement 319, published 09 January 1946

Staveley Mason Blackith
BEM (CD) – 1946 New Year’s Honours – when Cook of a Steam Trawler
28 December 1945 Gazette Issue 37412, Supplement 319, published 09 January 1946

James Bowie
MID - for bravery, skill and enterprise in Minesweeping operations off the Coasts of Holland, Belgium and France – when Acting Temporary Skipper
03 September 1940 Gazette Issue 34938, Supplement 5386, published 03 September 1940

Charles Noel Bray
MBE (CD) – 1942 New Year’s Honours – when Skipper of a Steam Trawler – withdrawal from Crete
30 December 1941 Gazette Issue 35399, Supplement 18, published 01 January 1942

Alexander Brodie 
MBE (CD) – 1944 Birthday Honours – when Skipper of a Steam Trawler
02 June 1944 Gazette Issue 36547, Supplement 2670, published 10 June 1944

Hunter Brown 
BEM (CD) – 1946 New Year’s Honours – when Skipper of an Inshore Fishing Boat
28 December 1945 Gazette Issue 37412, Supplement 320, published 09 January 1946

Thomas Buchan
MBE (CD) – 1942 New Year’s Honours – when Skipper of a Steam Drifter
30 December 1941 Gazette Issue 35399, Supplement 18, published 01 January 1942

William Chard 
BEM (CD) - 1946 New Year’s Honours – when Mate of a Steam Trawler
28 December 1945 Gazette Issue 37412, Supplement 321, published 09 January 1946

John Clark 
MBE (CD) – 1944 Birthday Honours – when Skipper of a Steam Drifter
02 June 1944 Gazette Issue 36547, Supplement 2671, published 10 June 1944

George Cook 
BEM (CD) - 1946 New Year’s Honours – when Deck Hand of a Steam Trawler
28 December 1945 Gazette Issue 37412, Supplement 322, published 09 January 1946

Joseph Cooling 
MBE (CD) – 1942 Birthday Honours – when Skipper of a Steam Trawler 
05 June 1942 Gazette Issue 35586, Supplement 2493, published 11 June 1942

John Thomas Cowe 
MBE (CD) – 1945 New Year’s Honours – when Skipper of a Steam Trawler
29 December 1944 Gazette Issue 36869, Supplement 126, published 03 January 1945


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

Three possible sources of help might be the fishing museum at Fleetwood (be quick, it may soon be a victim of cuts) the national fishing museum at Grimsby and the Scottish Fisheries Museum at Anstruther. Good luck


----------



## mikekhh (Oct 11, 2015)

Dear Duncan,
Many thanks for your reply - I will give them a go.
Cheers
Mike


----------



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

I think you will get these in the records held at Kew but available on line at a small cost. The alternarive is to visit or get a contact to do so, in which case you can get the info free. I tried your first one and got the following:
http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/details/r/D8523302
Regards
Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------



## mikekhh (Oct 11, 2015)

*Fishing vessels list No. 1*



Douglas Paterson said:


> I think you will get these in the records held at Kew but available on line at a small cost. The alternarive is to visit or get a contact to do so, in which case you can get the info free. I tried your first one and got the following:
> http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/details/r/D8523302
> Regards
> Douglas
> www.fishingboatheritage.com


Dear Douglas,
Many thanks for your reply.
Sorry but TNA at Kew is not an option for me personally as I now live in Thailand and being retired 3.50 UK Pounds per person is out of my price bracket.
Thanks anyway and Cheers
Mike


----------

